# HS1332 Aromor Skids Hardware



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I just installed (jury rigged really) Armor skids on my new hs1332.

Since there is a bolt that prevents the shoes from sitting flush on the housing and allowing us to reuse the OEM screws, I had to go to my local hardware store and drop about $25 in longer SS screw (too long actually) and a **** ton of SS $.65 washers to use as spacers and it seems really jury rigged. Due to the need to have 6 washers in-between the skid shoe and the blower housing to use as a spacer, the shoes really look awkward on this new $3400 machine. 

Does anybody have a better solution? If Armor skid could simply cut a little extra material out of the skids shoes, it would be an easy install. Or at the min. source what we need and sell it at a $10 or whatever kit needed.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when i put the armor skids on my toro 826 i had to use one size smaller carrage bolts and lock washers to make the skids fit


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I have the same issue with my old HS80. The Armor Skids are not made to accommodate the scraper bar bolt. I am going to cut a "notch" (or as much material as necessary) out of the Armor Skid so it fits around the scraper bar bolt and is also flush with the housing...


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

A pic would help but I am sure we could come up with something.

If I am reading it right is there a bolt or bolt head that faces out (left or right from the operating position) that prevents the skid from sitting flat on the housing?

If that is the case instead of all the extra hardware could you remove that 1 per side bolt, mount the skid with the original hardware and get 2 bolts (1 per side), drill an additional hole in the skid, and run the scraper bolt through the skid and the scraper?

Just taking a stab in the dark. I am not too familiar with that blower.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Honda HS80

See pic below. Center bolts on the blower line up with the center two slots in the Armor Skid. The nut on the far left is the scraper adjustment nut...so have to "notch" the skid (old skid shoe is still in place in the pic).


----------



## Hodge (Jan 2, 2014)

What if you put them put them on the back instead of the side? I was going to post a pic of My HSS928 but i dont have a Photobucket account and it seems you cant upload the pic from your computer directly.


----------



## Hodge (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. I don't want to cut it as I am not sure if I will keep them. I also don't really have the tools to cut out a small piece of 1/4" steel. That's why i suggested the manufacturer just cut out the extra material moving forward as its not need buy any snowblower. 

They are far too large for the rear position, i think the rear position will also defeat the purpose. 

If you notice my local hardware store only had the screws available in m8-20 and m8-30 1.25 pitch. The 20 is the stock length (too short), and even with the washers, the 30 is too long. The auger has a little more than 1/4" clearance from the new screws as they protrude into the auger housing. I should really buy more washers, if I didn't buy all the remaining washers the store had. 

I guess I was hoping for an easy fix, but i don't think there is one other than cutting. At the minimum, all armor skid had to do was source a spacer and a screw. It would have given a cleaner install, and saved me 2 hours going back and fourth to the hardware store to come up with a work around. I would have paid extra for that. I guess I am just venting at this point.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You should be able to get rid of some of those washers and just cut the bolts down.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Shryp said:


> You should be able to get rid of some of those washers and just cut the bolts down.


I wouldn't be able to loose washers, but it would stop the bolt from intruding into the auger housing. I thought about cutting it, and thought that it might make the screw removal an issue in the future. 

I think material removal on the skid shoe is really the best way. I don't want to go down that road though.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Off Subject, The new black wheels look bad ass on the honda wheeled version. I like by tracks, but I wish the wheels inside the tracks where black.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice skids...
Two reasons I prefer the rear position to the sides: 
- you can get closer to your driveway edges, etc
- I'm guessing the side position will "mechanically" fight with the machines lowest blowing position (set with the pedal at the rear)


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

sr71 said:


> Nice skids...
> Two reasons I prefer the rear position to the sides:
> - you can get closer to your driveway edges, etc
> - I'm guessing the side position will "mechanically" fight with the machines lowest blowing position (set with the pedal at the rear)


I didn't notice any issue while scrapping. I think we are getting snow tonight or tomorrow. I will still have the shoes on and will try it again. 

Either way, i think the armor skids are way to large to fit in the rear skid position. Besides, the point of the armor skids (I am assuming we are still talking about those) is to help adjust for uneven terrain while protecting the sides of the auger housing from getting dinged up. Even if the armor skids fit in the rear position, they wouldn't be able to offer those benefits as the auger housing would have already passed over (or into) any terrain dips.

They are nice skids shoes, I am not going against that. Just install on the HS1332 could be better.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not a fan of steel skids.....I had rubber caster wheels on my old Wheelhorse.....That's what I plan to do with my 1132


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

Roy, can you do a new topic with part numbers & pics of your wheel mod? I would like more info. I have see wheels mentioned & pictured elsewhere on SBF, but no answers to questions on specific wheel parts. It must be tpo secret!


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

The skids are too big in my opinion. This is more an issue of the skids having more square inch area of a lifting affect.( pontoon boat with large tubes vs small tubes) As far as using washer to clear the bolt that is used for the scraper bar.... drill a 3/4 inch relief hole and bolt the skid plates as they are meant to be mounted. With washers, you will also see the side of auger bending a bit because the skids now have far to much leverage effect. .


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Honda sells heavy duty skids. They look like they can be mounted behind the auger box on on the sides. They're *really* thick. Honda Part Number 04700-768-E100F, "Commercial Grade Skid Shoes".

EDIT: Apparently the mounting instructions state to drill new holes in the auger box! So be prepared.

ANOTHER EDIT: I just found another option; Robalon skid shoes. These are made from a composite material.


----------

